# ¿Qué es "d-light sync" de los equipos Sony Genezi?



## Nicoyo7 (Dic 7, 2009)

hola que tal gente.. bueno les comento tengo un equipo sony genezi que en su parte tracera tiene una salida "d-light" por lo que estube averiguando es para conectar unas luces tipo dj..
me gustaria armar un audioritmico con esa salida pero nose que es cada pin y al abrir el equipo me caduca la garantia..
la pregunta es alguien sabe, o tiene algun dato de la distribucion del conector..? tiene cuatro pines..

agradeceria muchisimo su ayuda..

saludos..

ya se lo q es d-light sync nose porque modifican el titulo del tema....!!!!!!


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Dic 8, 2009)

creo que eso lo tienes que verificar con casas de AUDIO profesional o en los manuales y si a veces se portan algo raros al modificar el titulo, ya se sabe que es D-Light Sync... y creo que podrias verificarlo en google con las conexiones, 

Puedes darnos unas fotografias de las entradas? un amigo tiene uno de esos y pdriamos destaparlo para ver como se conecta.

Me avisas

Informacion y Descripcion de pines:

Acerca de DMX512


Características del DMX512 
Pinout DMX512 y cableado detalles 
Historia y futuro de DMX512 
Resumen


DMX GENERAL 
Acerca de DMX512 
Dispositivos DMX 
Posibles problemas de DMX 
DMX en comparación con otros protocolos 

DMX y Lasershow DESIGNER 
DMX en LD2000 
Uso DMX512 en Showtime 
Solución de problemas DMX 

DMX Tarjetas controladoras de 
Lista de precios DMX


Lasershow DESIGNER 
Uso de multimedia en Showtime 2000 
La combinación de dos programas en uno 
Correr dos proyectores de una tabla 
Pinouts e información para las juntas Manis: 
• QM2000 (nuevo bus PCI) 

INFORMACIÓN GENERAL 
Tablas ángulo de escaneo 
Sobre el patrón de prueba ILDA 
Acerca DMX512 (control de iluminación) 
Hacer 3D, flotando imágenes 
Laser Show Guía de recursos 

SOLUCIÓN DE PROBLEMAS 
Solución de problemas de LD y LD2000 
Solución de problemas DMX 
Volviendo de hardware para Manis

Las comunicaciones estándar DMX512 "cubre señales digitales multiplexadas. Es el estándar más común de comunicación utilizados por equipos de iluminación y etapa similares. 
DMX512 proporciona hasta 512 de control "canales" por enlace de datos. Cada uno de estos canales fue pensado originalmente para controlar los niveles de luz tenue. Usted puede pensar en ella como 512 deslizadores en una iluminación de la consola, conectados a 512 bombillas. La posición de cada control deslizante se envían a través del enlace de datos como un número de 8 bits con un valor entre 0 y 255. El valor 0 corresponde a la bombilla está completamente fuera, mientras que 255 corresponde a la bombilla está completamente en.

Características del DMX512

DMX512 se transmiten los datos de 250.000 bits por segundo utilizando el puerto RS-485 estándar de transmisión de más de dos cables. Al igual que con los cables de micrófono, un blindaje del cable a tierra se utiliza para prevenir la interferencia con otras señales. 
Hay cinco pines de un conector DMX: un cable de tierra (blindaje del cable), dos cables de la "comunicación primaria", que va desde una fuente a un receptor DMX DMX, y dos cables de una comunicación "secundaria", que va desde un DMX el receptor de nuevo a una fuente DMX. En general, la "secundaria" de canal no se utiliza para los flujos de datos sólo de fuentes a receptores. 
DMX512 se conecta mediante una conexión en cadena de la metodología en que la fuente se conecta a la entrada del dispositivo en primer lugar, la salida del primer dispositivo que se conecta a la entrada del dispositivo siguiente, y así sucesivamente. La norma permite hasta 32 dispositivos en un enlace DMX único. Aunque cada dispositivo tiene un conector de entrada y de salida, estos no son más que conectados entre sí - no re-transmisión o amplificación se realiza por cada dispositivo. 
Cada dispositivo receptor normalmente tiene un interruptor giratorio que establece el "número de canal de partida" que va a responder. Por ejemplo, si dos de 6 canales de dimmer packs se utilizan, el paquete regulador primera podría ser configurado para iniciarse en el canal 1, de modo que responda a los canales DMX del 1 al 6, y el paquete regulador siguiente será configurado para iniciarse en el canal 7 para que respondería a los canales 7 al 12. 
El protocolo DMX512 comunicaciones es muy simple y robusto. Se trata de transmitir un estado de reinicio (indicando el inicio de un nuevo paquete "), un código de inicio, y hasta 512 bytes de datos. Los paquetes de datos son transmitidos continuamente. Tan pronto como un paquete se termina, otro puede comenzar sin demora si se desea (por lo general le sigue otro de 1 ms). Si nada cambia (es decir, sin cambiar los niveles de luz) los mismos datos se envían una y otra vez. Esta es una de las mejores características de DMX512 - Si por alguna razón, los datos no se interpreta la primera vez, se ser re-enviado en breve. 
No todos los 512 canales deben ser salida por paquete, y de hecho, es muy raro encontrar todos los 512 utilizados. Por ejemplo, la iluminación más sencilla consolas salida sólo 16 canales o menos. El menor número de canales se utilizan, mayor es la "actualización" tasa. Es posible obtener actualizaciones DMX512 en alrededor de 1000 veces por segundo si sólo 24 canales se están transmitiendo. Si todos los 512 canales están siendo transmitidos, la frecuencia de actualización es de alrededor de 44 veces por segundo.

Pinout DMX512 y cableado detalles

Conectores estándar DMX uso de conectores XLR con cinco pines:

Pin 1: Escudo (tierra)

Pin 2: datos primarios del complemento (-)

Pin 3: datos primarios True (+)

Pin 4: Facultativo de datos secundarios de complemento (-)

Pin 5: Facultativo de datos secundarios 2 True (+)

Un conector de salida DMX es siempre femenina, y un conector de entrada DMX es siempre masculina. Algunos fabricantes utilizan 3-pin XLR, la eliminación de pines 4 y 5. 
La señal DMX512 se transmite a través de EIA485 la industria de la interfaz estándar, más conocida como RS485. RS485 es una relación equilibrada. El cableado estándar es un par trenzado, blindado, los datos de baja capacidad de cable diseñado para RS-485 - Nunca utilice cable de micrófono estándar. Cables recomendados son Belden 8227, Belden 9156, Belden 43906 (European DMX Versión de cable). 
Los datos se transmiten en formato de serie de forma asincrónica con la velocidad de transmisión de 250 kbps. Voltaje en ambos pasadores ( "+" y "-") debe estar entre 12 voltios y -7 voltios (medido a tierra). EIA485 establece que el voltaje de la señal entre los dos cables debe ser de al menos 200 milivoltios. Voltaje más alto en el "+" pin y baja tensión en el "-" pin resultados en una digital "1". Voltaje más alto en el "-" pin y baja tensión en el signo "+" pin resultados en una digital "0". El cable de tierra es sólo un punto de referencia y de uso frecuente para el blindaje. 
Dispositivos tales como luces DMX están conectados en una conexión en cadena de la moda: desde el controlador a la luz # 1, a la luz # 2, a la luz # 3 y así sucesivamente. Según la norma, un controlador DMX512 sólo puede manejar hasta 32 cargas (por ejemplo, una luz = una carga). Pero las mejoras en la tecnología han reducido la carga de una sola luz pone en el circuito, así que usted puede ser capaz de manejar hasta 128 luces (cada uno es 1 / 4 de carga) de un único controlador, como la Junta QM2000. Para el control de cargas adicionales (luz), un separador de DMX es necesario. 
El dispositivo final en la conexión en cadena debe ser terminado. Tapones terminación contienen una resistencia de 120 ohms soldados en los pines 2 y 3. Las funciones de terminación mediante la absorción de potencia de la señal que de otro modo sería reflejada en el cable y degradar a los datos.

Historia y futuro de DMX512

DMX512 fue creado en 1986 por el Instituto de Estados Unidos para el Teatro de la Tecnología (USITT) como un método estandarizado para la conexión de consolas de iluminación a la iluminación tenue módulos. Ha sido revisado en 1990 para permitir una mayor flexibilidad. 
Los servicios de entretenimiento y Technology Association (ESTA) ha asumido el control de la norma DMX512. En esta escritura (mayo de 2000), esta está haciendo revisiones para aclarar y ampliar aún más la norma. Especial cuidado se está tomando para que el equipo DMX512 existentes funcionarán bajo cualquier nueva norma. Así que no hay necesidad de esperar a realizar la aplicación de la norma DMX512 existentes, o en la compra de los dispositivos existentes DMX512 - Estas funcionar bien en cualquier nueva revisión. 
ESTA se refiere a la revisión del actual proyecto como la "Región del Mar Báltico 1,11 - DMX-512/2000" estándar. El proyecto está siendo llevado a través del riguroso proceso para el establecimiento de un consenso por lo que puede convertirse en una Norma Nacional Americana. El proyecto puede estar disponible para revisión pública en algún momento entre agosto y diciembre de 2000.

Resumen

DMX512 es un método de conexión de una fuente única para el control de varios receptores

De datos en serie pueden ser enviados hasta 4000 metros por encima de micrófono-como los cables

Hasta 512 dispositivos, o funciones en un dispositivo, se puede controlar con resolución de 8 bits

Todos los canales son continuamente "actualiza", lo que aumenta la seguridad

Aunque el estándar DMX512 se está actualizando, el equipo existente seguirá funcionando de la misma en virtud de cualquier nueva revisión.

*Conector DMX 512*






Dispositivos DMX


Paquetes dimmer DMX 
DMX-convertidores analógico 
DMX-a-TTL y DMX-Convertidores de relé 
Accesorios de iluminación inteligente 
Uso DMX con proyectores láser 
Recursos


DMX GENERAL 
Acerca de DMX512 
Dispositivos DMX 
Posibles problemas de DMX 
DMX en comparación con otros protocolos 

DMX y Lasershow DESIGNER 
DMX en LD2000 
Uso DMX512 en Showtime 
Solución de problemas DMX 

DMX Tarjetas controladoras de 
Lista de precios DMX


Lasershow DESIGNER 
Uso de multimedia en Showtime 2000 
La combinación de dos programas en uno 
Correr dos proyectores de una tabla 
Pinouts e información para las juntas Manis: 
• QM2000 (nuevo bus PCI) 

INFORMACIÓN GENERAL 
Tablas ángulo de escaneo 
Sobre el patrón de prueba ILDA 
Acerca DMX512 (control de iluminación) 
Hacer 3D, flotando imágenes 
Laser Show Guía de recursos 

SOLUCIÓN DE PROBLEMAS 
Solución de problemas de LD y LD2000 
Solución de problemas DMX 
Volviendo de hardware para Manis




A continuación se enumeran algunos de los dispositivos DMX512 común, así como las poco frecuentes, tales como proyectores láser. Aunque DMX es el funcionario proyector láser estándar, el control de la Asociación Internacional de visualización láser, no son los proyectores láser sin embargo, pocos que cumplan con este estándar. Si usted está comprando un proyector de láser, o la construcción de uno, es preferible contar con un proyector de láser con DMX dispositivos controlados. 
Puesto que un proyector de láser puede ser considerado como un caso especial de un accesorio de iluminación inteligente, vamos a cubrir los dispositivos más comunes DMX en primer lugar, y terminar con una discusión del uso DMX con proyectores láser.

Paquetes dimmer DMX

Normalmente se compra en forma de módulos reguladores de iluminación tenue llama paquetes que tienen un número fijo de puntos de venta de CA que se conecta en las bombillas de luz. Por ejemplo, el modelo de Leprecon LD-360-DMX dimmer pack consta de seis recipientes dúplex de CA que las luces pueden ser enchufado. El dimmer pack también tiene conexiones de entrada y de salida para la conexión DMX. Normalmente, el enlace de datos DMX de conexión se facilita a través de un 5-pin conector XLR y cable de micrófono estándar. 
El paquete regulador DMX también tendrán interruptores giratorios o dip para establecer la "dirección de inicio". La dirección de inicio se utiliza para designar los cuales seis canales dentro de los 512 posibles son utilizados por el regulador de carga. Si la dirección de inicio se establece en 1, entonces el paquete regulador responde a los canales 1 a 6. Si la dirección de inicio se establece en 9, el dimmer pack responde a los canales 9 a 14.

DMX-convertidores analógico

Similares a los paquetes de dimmer DMX, usted también puede encontrar DMX-convertidores analógico. Estos son muy similares a dimmer packs en que tienen un número fijo de canales de salida, por lo general entre 10 y 32 por convertidor. La diferencia es que en lugar de la salida, siendo en forma de recipientes de CA, la salida es en forma de tensión continua. DMX-La mayoría de convertidores analógicos tienen un puente o un potenciómetro donde se puede ajustar el rango de voltaje de salida de 0 a 5V hasta 0 a 10V. Un valor canal DMX de 0 voltios de salida 0 y un valor de 255 canales de salida será el voltaje de CC máximo (entre 5V y 10V).

DMX-a-TTL y DMX-Convertidores de relé

Además de los paquetes de dimmer DMX y DMX-a-convertidores analógico, usted puede también encontrar DMX-a-TTL y DMX-Convertidores de relevos. Estos son básicamente el mismo que el DMX-convertidores analógico, pero en lugar de la tensión y dar salida analógica entre 0V y 10V, que la producción sólo los niveles de tensión TTL-compatible o un cierre de relé. Debido a que el acondicionamiento de señales analógicas no es necesaria, puede haber más canales a un precio menor que el equivalente DMX-a-analógica. 
Para DMX-Convertidores TTL, un valor de 0 canal DMX se traducirá en una producción de 0,0 a 0,8 voltios (TTL baja) mientras que un valor de 255 canales DMX se traducirá en una producción de 2,4 a 5,0 voltios (TTL de alta). Dependiendo de cómo el DMX-to-TTL convertidor está programado para operar, entre los valores de canal DMX se traducirá en cualquiera de Alto TTL o TTL baja. Consulte el manual del usuario de la DMX-to-TTL convertidor para obtener más información acerca de en-entre los valores de canal. 
Para DMX-Convertidores de retransmisión, debe consultar el manual para obtener más información acerca de cómo los valores del canal se interpretan como medida de cierre de relé y de apertura.

Accesorios de iluminación inteligente

Además de controlar el nivel de brillo de un solo bombillas o la tensión de un solo salidas analógicas, DMX512 también se puede utilizar para controlar la iluminación inteligente como el Cyberlight y Technobeam de High End Systems y el Goldenscan de Clay Paky. 
Estos accesorios de iluminación inteligente usar un número de canales DMX para controlar no sólo el brillo de la luz saliente, pero también el color, el enfoque, la forma del haz y otros parámetros de la iluminación. Al igual que el paquete regulador, que tenía un interruptor giratorio para designar el canal de partida, estas lámparas tienen alguna manera de designar el número del canal de partida que responden. También como el dimmer pack, un solo canal es utilizado para el control de una sola función, como el brillo de la lámpara, foco, rueda de gobos seleccionar, gobo velocidad de rotación de la rueda, etc 
A continuación podrá ver un mapa de canales DMX de un hipotético accesorio de iluminación inteligente, junto con algunos comentarios acerca de cómo se utiliza cada canal:

Canal 1: Control de iris Esto controla el diámetro de apertura del iris dentro de la iluminación. Un valor de 0 indica que la apertura debe estar completamente cerrada, mientras un valor de 255 indica que la apertura debe ser totalmente abierta.

Canal 2: posición de la rueda de color Controla una rueda de color en el accesorio de iluminación inteligente. La rueda de color tiene discos de vidrio de color alrededor de su periferia que se dirigen al frente del haz de luz para cambiar el color de la luz de salida. Normalmente, hay 6 u 8 discos de vidrio de color en la rueda de color. Un valor de 0 indica que "claro" de vidrio y el color de salida debe ser de color blanco. Medida que aumenta el valor de 0 a 255, la rueda de color y rotará diferentes discos de vidrio de color pasará por delante de la luz por lo que es un color diferente. Es posible que entre dos discos de vidrio para obtener una mezcla de los dos colores.

Canal 3: control de efecto Frost luminarias más inteligentes tienen elementos que pueden controlar la apariencia de la luz. En este accesorio de iluminación hipotético, las heladas, se puede utilizar para suavizar o difuminar la luz de salida. Un valor de 0 indica que el filtro de las heladas se quita completamente de la viga y el borde de la luz es muy duro. Un valor de 255 indica que el filtro esté totalmente insertado las heladas y el borde de la luz es muy suave.

Canal 4: Lámpara dimmer Esto funciona igual que el regulador lámpara estándar en el ejemplo de dimmer pack. La diferencia es que se logra con un obturador mecánico en vez de controlar efectivamente el voltaje a la lámpara. Un valor de 0 indica que la luz no debe ser la salida mientras que un valor de 255 significa que el importe total de la luz debería ser de salida.

Canal 5: Pan Controla un espejo móvil en la parte delantera del aparato de iluminación a la posición del haz de luz. Lavando la acción se lleva a cabo mediante la rotación de un espejo sobre el eje de la iluminación. Esto es análogo a la posición X de un rayo láser.

Canal 6: inclinación Controla el espejo exactamente los mismos que los controles Pan, pero que controla un motor diferente que se inclina hacia el espejo en vez de gira. Esto es análogo a la posición y un rayo láser.

Uso DMX con proyectores láser

DMX512 se puede utilizar para controlar las funciones del proyector de láser diferentes, tal y como se utilizaba para controlar los niveles de luminosidad de la lámpara, los niveles de tensión, de movimiento y la inclinación y otras cosas. Para ello, el proyector láser se necesita tener una DMX-a-analógica o DMX-a-TTL convertidor en el proyector. Este convertidor se conecta a continuación, de tal manera que puede controlar varias funciones del proyector láser, tales como:

Actuadores viga que pueden desaparecer puestos de haz de

Persianas y filtros que poco a poco pueden ocluir la viga

La velocidad del motor Lumia

Rotación de rejilla de difracción de selección

Red de difracción de velocidad de rotación

DMX-convertidores analógico sería preferible que el haz de actuadores y contraventanas son capaces de "canal" de movimiento, de manera que si se les trasladó a mitad de camino en la carretera, se llega a la mitad de la luz. Algunos actuadores haz sólo tienen dos posiciones - en la viga y de la viga. En este caso, ya sea un DMX-a-analógica o DMX-a-TTL convertidor podría utilizarse con el resultado esencialmente el mismo.

Recursos

Wireless DMX (de una lista en mayo de 2000 Laserist anuncio de Mark Reilly de Lasershows TTL): "RadioDMX de una empresa llamada Interactive Technologies. Utiliza tecnología digital de espectro ensanchado centrado alrededor de 2,4 GHz para transmitir la señal completa de 512 canales DMX. Con la norma la antena se supone que debe ser capaz de transmitir 3500 pies con una línea de vista (a través de un río en mi caso). Su bastante caro en alrededor de 7.000 dólares para dos transceptores, pero he encontrado una casa de alquiler de iluminación que va a alquilar para una semana ".

Pruebas DMX y otros dispositivos de ... 
- Tecnologías Interactivas: "Nuestra línea de productos de DMX-512 controles de iluminación etapa incluye el galardonado RadioDMX DMX Wireless Distribution System, todos los nuevos DMX / DMX Flex modular de procesamiento y distribución del sistema, el aclamado Delaware DMX de mano a distancia de enfoque y solución de problemas herramienta y muchas otras interfaces relacionadas, DMX Accesorios y Reproductores fase práctica. También puedes ver nuestra información sobre nuestros productos a medida para sus aplicaciones únicas. " 
- Doug Fleenor Diseño: "Un fabricante de la distribución de la interfaz DMX512 y equipos para la industria del entretenimiento. Una larga y creciente lista de productos estándar se complementa con un servicio de diseño personalizado que ofrece soluciones a problemas singulares. Iniciado en 1990 por el ingeniero principal Doug Fleenor , la compañía se ha establecido como un líder en tecnología de DMX512. "


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

tengo entendido que no es dmx la salida de los sony, es para unas luces que se mueven al ritmo de la musica, que si no tengo mal entendido son especiales para este fin

saludos


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Dic 9, 2009)

El tipo se Refiere a como poder usarlo y encontre los pines y descripcion ademas del protocolo DMX 512



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> tengo entendido que no es dmx la salida de los sony, es para unas luces que se mueven al ritmo de la musica, que si no tengo mal entendido son especiales para este fin
> 
> saludos


----------



## rareyes (Ene 19, 2010)

e subido el circuito terminal que se encuentra dentro del equipo, es una salida de audio R+L mas un terminal de 5Vcd, si quieres controlar las luces debes hacer un circuito driver


----------



## rocabezas (Abr 22, 2010)

Sencillo, tienes que adquirir el controlador Sony D ligth synk, DLS-1 ($49 usd) para conectar a la salida dl equipo sony y el juego de luces D ligth sync fabricadas por Ameican DJ para conectar a la entrada del controlador , aqui los links

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...51&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=11039116

http://www.americandj.com/pdffiles/D-Light Sync Pak Sp.pdf

Las luces se sincronizan con la música muy bien


----------

